# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Видеокамера Sony DCR SX60 на запчасти

## Feya_

Камера показывает синий экран. Есть зарядное устройство, подключение к компьютеру, к телевизору. Цена 500грн. Поселок Котовского. Перемещается.

----------

